# My next step!



## kiwidreamer (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi All,

It's taken me 9 years to get to this point and now I'm going to take the plunge, however I have no idea where to start. I've been trawling through the NZI website and I'm still confused. Unfortunately, I cannot apply under the skilled shortage category as my experience is as a Personal Assistant, which is on the list of skilled occupations, Part C. I can wait another 3 years until I finish my degree but to be honest I don't want to wait that long.

I've had a couple of thoughts:-

I'm currently an employee of my own business, a 'virtual' business which can be run from anywhere in the world. Can I apply for a visa as an 'employee of a relocating business?' Although my original plan was to wind up the business when I moved, but if this is an option it's probably worth keeping it going.

I've also been looking through the usual NZ job sites and have applied or a few positions, with not much luck. I plan to visit in a couple of months and would ideally like to do some job hunting while I'm there but understand from doing some research that isn't generally permitted as a tourist.

Sorry for the ramblings, but any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Ann


----------

